# you are a married femal, when you walk in a mall or streets, do u check men out?



## Tourchwood (Feb 1, 2011)

some times when I walk in the mall or anywhere I get an eye contact with a female does that mean she is checking me out?

and if you ladies walking or going out, do you check men out? and if you do, what do check? body, look, color, dress he is wearing, eyes contact etc? ?

sorry, for asking many questions, i try to understand better since I don't have that many experience with women. I'm trying to have a little bet of understanding so I can make my wife happier.


((Understand Women))
:lol:
:rofl:
:scratchhead: duaah


----------



## Tourchwood (Feb 1, 2011)

I'm clueless. lool

what if the man alone ?


----------



## Syrum (Feb 22, 2011)

Tourchwood said:


> some times when I walk in the mall or anywhere I get an eye contact with a female does that mean she is checking me out?
> 
> and if you ladies walking or going out, do you check men out? and if you do, what do check? body, look, color, dress he is wearing, eyes contact etc? ?
> 
> ...


I don't see how this is at all to make your wife happier, isn't it so you know when someone is flirting with you?
:scratchhead:
In all honesty I have had lots of men think it's Ok to come into my personal space (not saying that's what you are talking about), so if one is staring at me i tend to get a creeped out. I may stare back thinking, why is he staring at me?


----------



## TabbyD (Sep 30, 2010)

Nope, not on a sexual level at all, but I do agree with homemaker. The last thing I think about when I see a guy is him bending me over a kitchen table. I'm more interested in seeing how he treats people and his level of own personal happiness. Happiness is contagious.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Currant (Mar 18, 2011)

I check men out everywhere I go. If they are good looking I will make eye contact and turn around to look at them after I pass by. I appreciate attractive people I guess?


----------



## franklinfx (Apr 7, 2009)

Currant said:


> I check men out everywhere I go. If they are good looking I will make eye contact and turn around to look at them after I pass by.


I thought women did that to see if Im checking out their butt(which of course I am)


----------



## bunnybear (Jan 13, 2011)

I check out their clothes/shoes when they're dressed nice then I tell hubby about the outfit that he might wanna try.


----------



## magnoliagal (Mar 30, 2011)

Eye contact does not automatically mean checking you out like I think you are hot. Sometimes it just means I'm people watching or think you look familiar. Like the other day at the mall I was there alone with my 5 year old. I let her play at the play area and I began to people watch. I noticed the man who was too busy on the phone to watch his kids. I wondered if he was a work at home dad, wondered what his wife would think if she knew how much he was ignoring his kids, I wondered who was on the other line. Yes I made eye contact but it wasn't like what he probably thought it was.

But then the other night I was outside talking to my gay male neighbor and yes in this case the thought did cross my mind about how gorgeous he is. I noticed his perfectly coiffed hair, his thin body and his stylish clothes. Not my type (I'm not into pretty boys) but I could appreciate his looks nonetheless.


----------



## CLucas976 (Jun 27, 2010)

I look at men for a couple reasons.

One, I am a people watcher, people fascinate me and its one of the main reasons I bother to go into public in the first place.

two, If I am actually staring or watching its more than likely that I think you're an idiot and it's amusing me.

then there's three. The look that I pray is never noticed

I claim no innocence, I am a pervert, and some guys just project the "good lay" vibe. At which point all watching/looking is just to confirm or disprove my theory before I carry on about my task and shrug it off.


----------



## lam4391 (Apr 16, 2011)

I have been married almost 2 years now, and when I was single I can remember seeing good looking guys everywhere Now that iam married I dont see hardly any. I think I dont Pay attention. So my answer would be no I dont. Of course you see good looking people once in a blue moon and think they are good looking but I don't find myself "checking them out"


----------



## chillymorn (Aug 11, 2010)

when I was young I would walk in a bar and look around for the sexiest dressed woman and try to make eye contact.If I caught her looking more than twice I would bodly walk over and introduce myself. it hardly ever failed!!!!

repeated eye contact is sending a message!!!

even if the message is you have a booger hanging!


----------

